# Slightly bent spoke



## jeffmuldoon (Jul 25, 2010)

Yesterday I was checking my tire pressures and spinning them to make sure they were looking ok and noticed a slightly bent spoke. Not sure how big a deal it is so I took some pictures and figured someone on here might have an idea. Thanks alot.


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

That's no good. Replace it before your next dirt ride.


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

How true is the wheel? I believe it will be ok if the wheel is pretty true and if the nipple's threads are not striped. But, it may be a good idea to get that spoke replaced sometime soon as for good insurance. You do not want to have your mind on that spoke while riding.

-Brett


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks captain. Heading to the LBS shortly to get some cleats for my girlfriends mom so I'll bring my tire along. Any idea how something like that could happen?


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I love the pet fur. 

I'd get the spoke replaced.


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Jul 25, 2010)

carraig it seems like the wheel is a tiny bit off true. when spun of the ground it spins for a while but i can hear it slightly rubbing against something but cant see where its hitting. I assume its in the breaks. Thanks sockeye my dog is shedding her summer coat i think.


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

Did you hit a rock? I've had 2 of my spokes bent from a jump, but that also did some slight damage to my rims which I had to get re-dished.

It doesn't look like it's from a jump or a drop...but I could be wrong. I'm sure the LBS will check the wheel thoroughly while changing the spoke, but make sure to ask if they can check if the wheel is true and if there's any significant damages to the rim.


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Jul 25, 2010)

I could have hit a rock slightly. Where I ride there are lots of rocks on the trails but I've never really slammed into one or anything that I know of. Ill bring it down to the LBS for sure. Dont want it breaking on me.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

jeffmuldoon said:


> Thanks sockeye my dog is shedding her summer coat i think.


I have the same problem with my dog.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I've had a bent spoke for many, many miles.

That being said, yours looks like it has a distinct bend right at the spoke nipple. That's a common place for spokes to break, so it wouldn't be a bad idea to get it replaced.

I think you're on the right track with the sound being brake-related. With disc brakes, it's difficult to tell if a wheel is out of true without taking the tire off. Tires are often out of true and can be deceptive.

Kinks like that in a spoke are often from something hitting the spoke, or from a heavy lock. Spokes that have been placed under a lot of torque sometimes look like that too when the tension on them is relieved.

What wheel is it? Factory-built wheels are often assembled by a machine, and have lowish spoke tensions. You might ask your shop about tensioning your wheel (maybe both of them) while you're at it. It'll likely be a little more expensive than just replacing the spoke, since they'll have to true both wheels after they do it, but you should get a much better wear life.


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Jul 25, 2010)

Andrew you are spot on. They are disc brakes. They are bontrager wheels off a gary fisher. I'll be heading down to the LBS shortly to get that spoke replaced. Its certainly possible its from a rock as the trails I ride have rock gardens strewn throughout. Nothing you cant get around but certainly takes alot of maneuvering.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I would straighten the spoke out (by hand), check and true the wheel, and then not worry about it. Unless there's an kink or crimp in the spoke, it's generally not something to worry about.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

I would try to true the wheel, and straighten the spoke if the wheel can't be trued I would replace the spoke...

I have ridden many km with several spokes on one wheel bent at least that much.

Of course there is nothing wrong with replacing the spoke...

Yesterday on the ride home I past a guy walking his bike, asked if I could help he said no he had two broken spokes.....I would have been riding home...

But whatever.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Well Spoken!!!!


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

manabiker said:


> Well Spoken!!!!


That was Pungent.


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Jul 25, 2010)

Just got back from the LBS a little while ago. Mechanic said the bent spoke wasn't bad and tested the tire for trueness and he said it was true and just to keep an eye on it.


----------



## kobe_24 (Sep 26, 2010)

Were you charged anything? I wonder how much it would be to have a spoke replaced?


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Jul 25, 2010)

Nope wasn't charged a dime. He said he'd change it if i wanted him to be he really didn't think it was necessary and that he wouldn't worry about it and would ride with it like that. He thought it was smart for me to bring it in cuz ya never know but that hes ridden on much much worse and the wheel is true.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

As long as the spoke isn't kinked, then its fine. You should see how much of a bend spokes get into them then lacing a wheel. You'd be surprised.


----------

